# Automatic high pressure Co2 Setup



## dish418 (Dec 29, 2009)

Anyone have any experience with these systems? I need to start using Co2 and due to my work schedule and my tank this would be the easiest route. Im looking at either the Dr foster and smith setup or the Aquarium Plants.com. Any other suggestions would be great. Thanks


----------



## shawn74 (Dec 16, 2009)

I recently purchased an automated pressurized CO2 setup from a friend of mine. I know that he bought it from aquacave.com back in February and it came with the 5lb tank, AM 1000 reactor, regulator w/ bc, and Milwaukee pH controller. While I'm still working on fine-tuning my controller and bps, it pretty much takes care of itself. You will always have to check your water chemistry, but as far as injecting CO2 this is about as low of a maintenance setup as you can ask for. This is just my opinion and based on my experience so take it for what it's worth. Good luck and just a warning, planted tanks are an addiction!


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I bought the aquariumplants.com regulator, two 5# tanks and a c1000 reactor from them, A+ is all I can say, their stuff is idiot proof, you hook up the hoses to the reactor, hook the airline between the reactor and regulator, plug it all in and away you go 5 minutes of tweaking and it is still rocking.


----------

